# Bad mount question



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Hello all , I dont know a bit about taxidermy so I have a question . I caught a 16lb steelie and had it mounted by a friend of a friend who gave me a good deal . Needless to say he ruined my fish . Good thing I only paid him $20 for it (thats another story) .I do have the mount but it looks like crap . Is their anyway to redo a fish ? I am so upset that my possible once in a lifetime trophy looks this way . Maybe someone can give me some options if their is any , Please help if you can . Thanks in advance and this is the fish .


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

This very same thing happened to a friend of mine several years ago. Steelhead are oily fish and a steelhead mount is not that easy to come out perfect. Some taxi guys freeze mount by dehydration. I suspect the best thing to do is get a styrofoam replica and have some very good pictures next to the mount to show the fresh fish right out of the catch. My friend paid the taxi guy. I recommended to him not to pay and to walk and leave the fish. He had no deposit and the mount was horrible. I have had very good luck with mounts. John Lombardo out of Algonac did about 7 mounts for me and several for another friend all with excellent success. Just remember do not pay untl the work is completed and you are satisfied with the results.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

" Good work ain't cheap and cheap work ain't good ". That's too bad about your once in a lifetime Steelie. Another bad job due to price shopping. Lesson learned.:sad:

Mike


----------



## Final Cast (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the mount. I'm not going to lecture you about, "You get what you pay for" because I think you already know that. You may want to look into getting a replica made. If you take your fish to a good taxidermist they may be able to fix what you have or do a replica from it. Good luck and nice fish.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I was told the guy was great and because he was a friend of a friend he priced me at like 7 or 8 bucks an inch . I saw some of his work and it was great so its not like I just gave it to him without knowing his talent . Maybe he got drunk when he did it or just didnt care . When i saw it he knew I was upset and I told him I didnt have the money to pay him yet (which I did) so he said give him a $20 downpayment , take the fish and I could pay him later . He knew when I left that I wasnt coming back to pay him . In the end he never tried to call for his money and I was stuck with a crap mount . Thats the story .


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

The chances that major changes can be made are slim and none. Can you be specific about what "looks like crap?" Better yet, can you post a sharp photo close enough for us to get a good look? The thumbnail photo is too dark and too far away to see much. What you see and what a taxidermist sees are probably different.


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

20 bucks, looks like you got what you paid for.:yikes:


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Cheer up, now you can go fishing and catch another one.


----------

